# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  AIMBOT, autonomous indoor inspection monitoring robot, UBTECH Robotics Corp., Ltd, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Developer - UBTECH Robotics Corp., Ltd

Home page - ubtrobot.com/products/aimbot

----------


## Airicist

CES 2020: AIMBOT

Feb 6, 2020




> AT CES 2020, we showcased AIMBOT, an autonomous indoor monitoring robot. AIMBOT is used for intelligent and accurate indoor inspection, efficient inventory management, visitor verification, preventing safety hazards and more.

----------


## Airicist

UBTECH Robotics | AIMBOT

May 29, 2020




> AIMBOT is the autonomous indoor inspection monitoring robot. AIMBOT is used for intelligent and accurate inspection, efficient inventory management, visitor verification, preventing safety hazards and more. You can find AIMBOT patrolling in data centers or electrical rooms.

----------

